# Guide Dogs Companion Dog Show Ashford Kent 30 August 2010



## stephenfryer (Aug 3, 2009)

The Ashford Branch of Guide Dogs for the Blind will hold its annual Companion Dog Show on Bank Holiday Monday 30th August 2010.
It will be held at Willesborough Windmill TN24 0QG, just off Junction 10 of the M20.
There are both Pedigree and Novelty classes, and entry is £2 per class.
The event is free with free car parking. We start at 10 am. with judging from 11 a.m.
The Mill is open for tours and the cafe for food and drink.
You don't need a dog to come along and enjoy this event - all in a very good cause.
Enquiries to Lorna or Stephen on 01233 611650.


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

who is the judge?


----------



## stephenfryer (Aug 3, 2009)

The judge for Pedigree is Sharon Barkley - Cherryheath Welsh Springers. For Novelty, it's Lindsay Evans.
Hope to see you there.
Stephen


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

thanks S. yes may well come .


----------



## stephenfryer (Aug 3, 2009)

Hi there.
Good, we'd like to see you. If it's a fine day get here early because last year the sun shone and the book-in desk was very busy!
Stephen


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

This is Monday coming peeps


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

Do you have a list of classes?


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

no L . give steve a ring x


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

ive got a schedule for you, its £2 a class though  ok I know I know its for charity!!


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

babycham2002 said:


> ive got a schedule for you, its £2 a class though  ok I know I know its for charity!!


Cool, can you bring it tonight to match night? xx


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

Very well run show :thumbup:
We had such a lovely day, the kids enjoyed the windmill tour and our dogs did very well 
Daisy 4th in puppy 
Maisie 1st in av non sporting
Lewis 1st in jnr handling
Then Maisie went on to take Best in Show!!!!! 

Thnkyou for a great day :thumbup:


----------



## stephenfryer (Aug 3, 2009)

Really glad that you enjoyed the show, and multi-congratulations on your successes!
We would like to do a piece in the Kentish Express. Are you prepared to let us use your details - your name, names of dogs and so on? Please email me on fry[email protected]

Stephen


----------

